# Essie Summer 2009: NEONS



## Bec688 (Apr 19, 2009)

Essie Summer 2009: NEONS















Flirty Fuschia





Funky Limelight





Perky Purple





Punchy Pink



source


----------



## candygalore (Apr 19, 2009)

that is very pretty.


----------



## jmaui02 (Apr 19, 2009)

pretty colors... i like the purple one.


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 19, 2009)

holy cow, I wish I could pull off that yellowy green one. In reality though, I woudln't wear any of them, even if the colours are quite pretty. just don't suit my lifestyle


----------



## HairEgo (Apr 19, 2009)

I LOVE Perky Purple! I must get!!


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 19, 2009)

They're pretty intense colours, I dunno if I would personally wear them, but I have clients that would love these shades!


----------



## magneticheart (Apr 19, 2009)

I love them! Especially the yellow one.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 19, 2009)

Lol Rosie, you can still wear these colors on your toe nails, or for clubbing. I like the yellow one, it would look perfect with my neon lime green. Lol.


----------



## Lackoholic (May 3, 2009)

I love them! =)


----------



## shan1 (May 4, 2009)

So pretty!


----------



## Ozee (May 4, 2009)

the purple i really like.


----------

